# Why is germany so successful?



## Sven Bjorg (Sep 29, 2014)

Throughout history, the world's best minds have come from Germany. The world's best scientists, musicians, politicians etc are all German or from around that particular area. Hitler almost conquered the UK (He took the channel Islands) and he certainly would have had it not been for the Americans. I wonder what Europe would be like today under the influence of the Nazis? 

Germany is a powerhouse and is definitely Europe's leader. Its economy is the largest in Europe and it has one of the best living qualities in the world. 

Are Germans genetically superior or is it simply coincidence?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread is political in nature, and therefore, not appropriate for the open forum. I've moved it to the community forum and closed it for now.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Members are reminded about our policy regarding political threads. Those are restricted to Social Groups only. The OP has been apprised of this policy. 
*
The thread will remain permanently closed and all replies have been un-approved. *


----------

